# stop breeding



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello

i have 8 reds and they always breeding during the last three month. How can i make to stop them.
They making so much trouble in their tank, its not very funny. And they look terrible.
Any Ideas?

thx
der buette


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

seperating the breeding pair is not an option?


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Just sell them if you don't want them. Breeding reds are in demand so it shouldn't be a problem finding a buyer.


----------

